# Integrated Atheros Wirless card

## veilig

Hi, I'm new to Gentoo (I love it so far!!), however I'm having problems with my wireless.  I have an integrated Atheros 5001x+ in my Toshiba laptop wireless card and I've searched these boards endlessly.  This is the last thing I can think of to do.  I have compiled PCMCIA (Yenta bridge) into my kernel (2.6.11) and emerged pcmcia-cs, madwifi-driver, madwifi-tools, but I'm lost after this. Atheros shows up in my lspci but I'm not getting a ath0 adapter in my ifconfig. 

```

root # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)[/list]

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

0000:01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

0000:01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

root # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:0D:D2:98:F3  

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:14747 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11802 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:20187572 (19.2 Mb)  TX bytes:953659 (931.3 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:86 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:86 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:5396 (5.2 Kb)  TX bytes:5396 (5.2 Kb)

```

----------

## Gherald

be sure lsmod shows module ath_pci  is loaded

then "ifconfig -a" or "ifconfig ath0"

check dmesg if it doesn't show

----------

## veilig

When I run lsmod I get ath_hal not the ath_pci.  When I check dmesg I do see ath_pci.  I didn't compile the PCMCIA as a module in my kernel.  Is there something else I'm forgetting to do?  I compiled the options PCMCIA/CardBus support, 16 and 32-bit CardBus support, and CardBus Yenta bridge support right into the kernel.[/code]

----------

## veilig

here is a copy of my dmesg output

```

 ~ # dmesg | grep 'ath'

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)

ath_rate_onoe: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

ath_rate_onoe: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iterate_nodes

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_tx_complete

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_encap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_input

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ifattach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_sysctl_register

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_update

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_attach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ifdetach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_node

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_newassoc

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_notify_michael_failure

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_dump_pkt

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_copy

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_change

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_alloc

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_find_node

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_mhz2ieee

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_cleanup

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_detach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_next_scan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_init

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_media_status

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_announce

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_chan2ieee

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_state_name

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_node_init

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_findrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_crypto_encap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_chan2mode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_getrssi

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_newstate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_setupxtxdesc

```

----------

## Gherald

Well, you're hoping for something more along these lines:

```
mu ~ # emerge -pv madwifi-driver

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420  -pcmcia 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

mu ~ # lspci | grep -i ath

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

mu ~ # dmesg | grep -i ath

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)

ath_rate_amrr: no version for "ether_sprintf" found: kernel tainted.

ath_rate_amrr: 0.1

ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)

ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: mac 5.9 phy 4.3 radio 4.6

ath0: 802.11 address: 00:0e:9b:23:42:58

ath0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BE traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BK traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xd0200000, irq=21
```

Do you have the pcmcia use flag set ?  (my card is internal, so I don't)

----------

## thaper

#---a little script for you---

modprobe ath_pci                                                  # load your module

iwconfig ath0 key eb5d068062                               # your secret WEP key

#iwconfig ath0 ap XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX               # i dont seem to need this

iwconfig ath0 channel 11                                        # must be the same channel as your base unit

iwconfig ath0 essid "YOUR STATION NAME"        #

#iwconfig ath0 rate 54Mbps                                   # this just hangs mine

#iwpriv ath0 authmode 2  #1,2,3

ifconfig ath0 192.168.1.10 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gateway 192.168.1.1

----------

## jeffmccoy

veilig, did you emerge wireless-tools as well?  I have a toshiba laptop as well (an A-75).  As I remember, I was able to emerge madwifi-driver and madwifi-tools, and it didn't list wireless-tools as a dependency.  However, to get a workable ath0, you need wireless-tools as well.  Give that a try and see if it helps.

- jeff

----------

## veilig

yeah I got it fixed...me and my buddy worked on it for hours, stupid lil mistakes...what we did to fix it was, emerge madwifi-driver, madwifi-tools and wireless-tools. we also compiled wlan options and wireless non-ham radio options in my kernel, found in:

Device Drivers --->

Networking Support --->

[x] Networking support

[x] Network device support

<M> Dummy net driver support

Wireless LAN (Non-hamradio) --->

[x] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

we needed some crypto options also, found in

Cryptographic options --->

however we didn't know which crypto option to get to work so I just compiled all of them as a module (short and sweet)...not the prettiest way, but it worked...maybe someday I'll go through and fix it so I just have the correct one compiled...but too buzy and too lazy to do that right now. we also downloaded a pikey script we found on the forums and now I run that when I need to connect, I have my home and school essid stored and when I need to connect I just type

```
pikey home
```

or

```
pikey school
```

remember after you copy the pikey script you need to set up the networks you want to use

my setup is in 

/etc/pikey-networks

the two I have set up that look similar to this

```
home = 'essid "Home Network" key ea12345678910111213141516'

home_dhcp = True

school = 'essid tsunami'

school_dhcp = True
```

----------

## veilig

emerge all this stuff->madwifi-driver, madwifi-tools, wireless-tools, pcmcia-cs after successfull kernel compiled with PCMCIA (Yenta Bridge) and stuff mentioned above...don't need the dummy net driver support

```
modprobe ath_pci
```

then

```
ifconfig ath0 up
```

then

```
dhcpcd ath0
```

then check

```
ifconfig
```

----------

